# HD Only Package



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

Is the "HD only" package available for existing customers? When you log onto the Dish website and look at offers, it doesn't show up. 

Does RSN's stand for "reginal sports networks"? These are not available in the HD only package, correct? 

What would my total monthly bill be for the HD only "Gold" package with 2 HD DVR's and no local stations? 

I receive local HD stations "over air". Is it true that I can record them with the HD DVR's? 

FIOS is installed in my area, but Verizon is having problems agreeing with the local county on a contract and is not activated yet. Not sure which way to go. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

hd only is not available any longer. there will be all hd packages available to existing customers in feb


----------



## mocpl (Sep 3, 2008)

I called the Dish last night to voice my complaint, on this very problem. The base of this company are the premium customers who have everthing package with HD Gold-Plat. This is where they make their money and if we are the customers, which have been loyal for years, then why cut us out of deals, period. I am tired of, over the years, for example, when I wanted NG I had to buy it through a higher tier, and they did that on purpose $. Now they will allow a newbe to customize their own package, not right and I let them know. So what they are going to what they want. But, they never mentioned the Feb date as a opputunity for customers to change to HD only. Why not allow cust to pay for the packages they really want. For example, give me HD gold-Plat with locals, Movie package, news, weather, you can have all the rest of the 200 SD 4:3 channels, because I dont ever go there period. I stay on the HD guide and then go to Foxnews (they need to go HD)


----------



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

I have Fios installed in my area and just waiting for the contract to be finalized with the County so the system becomes active. I am sick and tired of this B.S. with "new" customers getting all the breaks in pricing and programming. I'm tired of the big F##king grin on Charlie's face everytime I see him on the "chat" as they slip it to the existing customers. This HD Only deal finally did it for me. As soon as Fios is active, I'm gone. And I have been a loyal customer for many years with Dish. I have heard form other Dish customers that have cancelled, that they are offered better deals not to disconnect. I can't stand people who don't offer you a decent price until you are walking out the door. When I cancel, soon I hope, I'm going to tell them to stick it where "The Sun Doesn't Shine" along with an email to Charlie. Not that it will make any difference to him. But if more people stood up to be treated fairly, maybe something would change. Believe me it's not going to get any better. If they keep adding more customers than they lose, where's the down side for them?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I have Fios installed in my area and just waiting for the contract to be finalized with the County so the system becomes active. I am sick and tired of this B.S. with "new" customers getting all the breaks in pricing and programming. I'm tired of the big F##king grin on Charlie's face everytime I see him on the "chat" as they slip it to the existing customers. This HD Only deal finally did it for me. As soon as Fios is active, I'm gone. And I have been a loyal customer for many years with Dish. I have heard form other Dish customers that have cancelled, that they are offered better deals not to disconnect. I can't stand people who don't offer you a decent price until you are walking out the door. When I cancel, soon I hope, I'm going to tell them to stick it where "The Sun Doesn't Shine" along with an email to Charlie. Not that it will make any difference to him. But if more people stood up to be treated fairly, maybe something would change. Believe me it's not going to get any better. If they keep adding more customers than they lose, where's the down side for them?


You all act like it is any different with the other providers. EVERY provider gives new customers the best deals.

And the HDTurbo packaging thing is more about logistics than them just being new customers and "getting the best price". Heck, customers on the HD Turbo Bronze package are paying more than a dollar per channel...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Turbo HD only is mpeg 4 only. The reason that exsisting customers are not included in this is because most of them have some equipment that will not receive any channels on one of the packages. If you wanted HD only your should have signed up on the previous HD package before 8-1-08. Anybody that comes in here halfway regular would have known about this when they could have done something about it.


----------



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

You shouldn't have to go on some internet forum to find out if you are getting screwed on programming and pricing. Some companies offer better pricing to get people hooked on a product or service, but don't tell me they are offered products and packages that you as a existing customer aren't able to also receive. Look at the phone companies, health clubs, banks, the list is endless. Even the "evil" cable companies might offer a better introductory offer, but they don't also give them better choices on programming that you as a customer can't receive. I don't mind someone getting a better deal to sign up, but don't stick it in the face of existing customers that have built the company over the years.


----------



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

On another note, how about all of the customers that had 721 receivers. Because of a change at Dish they all became "bricks". All the people that complained got replacement receivers and no new DVR fees as with the 721's we bought. The people that called technical support were told they had to buy new receivers and start paying an additional DVR charge. NOW THERE'S A COMPANY YOU CAN BE PROUD OF!!!! Bend over.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you understand the differences between the old HD only package and the new one? Most exsisting customers will have to upgrade some/most of their equipment to receive the package. That is why they are waiting. Besides that the old HD only package was a much better deal than the new one. Yes, you should not have to come to a internet forum to find these things out but, you were here so why not use some of those tips you learned from it and make a move while you could have.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> On another note, how about all of the customers that had 721 receivers. Because of a change at Dish they all became "bricks". All the people that complained got replacement receivers and no new DVR fees as with the 721's we bought. The people that called technical support were told they had to buy new receivers and start paying an additional DVR charge. NOW THERE'S A COMPANY YOU CAN BE PROUD OF!!!! Bend over.


it wasn't people that complained, it happened when the 721 was discontinued. What you are talking about is a failed receiver that needed to be replaced when no replacement 721's were left in stock. By all right's, they could have said "we no longer have that receiver in stock, you will have to purchase a newer model at full price."


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

oh, and the 721's are not "bricks" at the moment by the way. They all still work, they're just working to get all left in the field replaced.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> You shouldn't have to go on some internet forum to find out if you are getting screwed on programming and pricing. Some companies offer better pricing to get people hooked on a product or service, but don't tell me they are offered products and packages that you as a existing customer aren't able to also receive. Look at the phone companies, health clubs, banks, the list is endless. Even the "evil" cable companies might offer a better introductory offer, but they don't also give them better choices on programming that you as a customer can't receive. I don't mind someone getting a better deal to sign up, but don't stick it in the face of existing customers that have built the company over the years.


and again, you ignore the fact that it is not "a better deal"

Turbo customers pay about $1.13 per channel with the Bronze, $1.17 per channel with the Silver, and $1.14 per channel with the Gold.

An AT customer

100 + HD Bronze - $.30 per channel

200 + HD Silver - $.19 per channel

250 + HD Gold - $.18 per channel

add platinum add on and you get $.36, $.21, and $.20 respectively


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've said this before...

If I have a friend, been friends for 7 years... and one day I start telling him that I met a new guy and he says he will buy me tickets to the football games... and I ask my long-time friend why doesn't he buy me football tickets since we've been friends and I've been loyal to him all that time... I sincerely hope he tells me where I can stick my "loyalty".

When you start offering up ultimatims, you can't wave the loyalty flag anymore, in my opinion.

That said, I'm not sure we owe Dish anything nor does Dish owe us. As long as Dish gives me what I pay for (according to the terms I agreed to when I signed up that do allow for some variances without notice)... then there is no "loyalty" to be discussed.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I've said this before...
> 
> If I have a friend, been friends for 7 years... and one day I start telling him that I met a new guy and he says he will buy me tickets to the football games... and I ask my long-time friend why doesn't he buy me football tickets since we've been friends and I've been loyal to him all that time... I sincerely hope he tells me where I can stick my "loyalty".
> 
> ...


Well said, even if you've said it before.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> oh, and the 721's are not "bricks" at the moment by the way. They all still work, they're just working to get all left in the field replaced.


So what exactly are you saying? That the 721s are being pulled? I may never know if they try and reach me unless the caller ID says Dishnetwork. Right now although it is subscribed the 721 is unplugged until I get it relocated. I guess I should hook it up and be sure it still works?

Is this to do with the card swap?


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> So what exactly are you saying? That the 721s are being pulled? I may never know if they try and reach me unless the caller ID says Dishnetwork. Right now although it is subscribed the 721 is unplugged until I get it relocated. I guess I should hook it up and be sure it still works?
> 
> Is this to do with the card swap?


From what I've gleaned on several threads about the 721s, 721's are a special case. First, 721's are part of the Tivo lawsuit, but Dish did settle for 19x,xxx (don't remember the exact number) receivers currently in use.

Esentially, if already an owner of a 721, one can "reactivate" that receiver if it'd been on your account and activated previously and included in the settlement. A different customer, existing or not ,cannot activate a 721 that they didn't already own. So users purchasing 721's off of EBAY are getting a rude shock!!!

Secondly, the 721 could hardware support the new G3 security cards but the existing software does not. That means that unless Dish updates the software, the 721's would "eventually" stop working when the new security is 100% on all channels. The question is, is there sufficient numbers of customers that they want to continue developing 721 software solutions for? Especially as the number of "legit" activatiable number of customers move to new equipment. At some point the majority of those users will have moved on. Dish cannot reactivate those to different customers, so they'll become bricks.

Finally the 721 is MPEG2 only and doesn't support MPEG4. This is less important as the core channels from 110/119 will likely continue to be MPEG2 for several more years. Easter Arc customers, however, that are 100% MPEG4 would need to upgrade the receiver.

Dish has, for existing 721 customers, a trade-up program I believe. Ebay purchasers however would again be out of luck....

So the 721 isn't "discontinued" yet, but unless you already own one, stay clear of it. If you own one, it may eventually behove you to "trade up" as the device will eventually (at some point in time not yet known) become a brick.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a 721 that is activated on the account. It is disconnected as I replaced it where it was with a VIP621.

I have been planning to put it in a low usage location. I just hadn't got around to it. 

When it was replaced a while ago under warranty they sent a 522 or 625. I don't recall. When I called and asked they said that would have the DVR fee so I had them send another 721. The bill is high enough. Now if I call to trade up, I wonder if they are replacing 721s with no DVR fee on the replacement? or should I just wait and see whet happens with the card swap.

I went through card swap problems on my Dishplayer that I'm still using. It took three cards to get one that worked. Not to mention all the phone calls to support while they determined the card wasn't going to work and sent another one. 

I hope the new swap doesn't I'll have problems with two receivers this time.

The other thing I gathered from your helpful reply is that the value of a 721 is probably somewhere between nil and zero since no new buyer can activate them.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogwon said:


> You shouldn't have to go on some internet forum to find out if you are getting screwed on programming and pricing.


You're absolutely right, Bogwon.

Your satellite provider should be required to inform you when you're getting screwed. 



BTW, I recently got HD-only from Dish with no problem.


----------

